# Raiden = RL verlust?



## snowstorm (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich hatte mir überlegt nach dem ich mir s2 geholt hab  in eine raid gilde zu gehn nun  aber mein kumpel hat mir gesagt das man dann kein rl mehr haben kann weil 5/7 wochen tagen dann fürs mats faremn raiden und alles sowas drauf gehn. so nun das hat mich jetz total absgeschreckt!!! stimmt das das wenn man in eine raid gilde geht das dabei das RL abstirbt?


----------



## snowstorm (22. Juni 2008)

/push komsich sonst kommt immer nach 5 minuten ein sinnvoller kommentar oder der eines kiddys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowstorm (22. Juni 2008)

bitte löschen oder closen habs ins allgemien gepostet weil hier keine antwort kommt!!!


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2008)

Du hast auch keine Geduld was?


----------

